# Informal Review for EA Assessment Outcome-- Any Experience



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Dear all
Please share how is it going to be if apply for Informal review of my Assessment outcome ... i got assessed as Engineering technologist and not happy with that..


any one having any experience of informal review then pls share your experience..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a question as well. If occupation code changes after AE informal review can we still use both occupation codes that were given to us?


----------



## Ashar Imam (Apr 25, 2017)

*Informal Review?*

Hi Bro,
Following is my situation
Bachelors: Computer System Engineering: 2007
Masters: Telecommunication Engineering: 2012
Experience in Telecom Industry from 2007
Applied as Telecom Engineer
Assessing Officer has Given Telecom Engineer
BUT, the Relevant Skilled Experience she has given from 2012 ie, after Masters Degree

And during the assessment she gave me the following options
Based on the documentary evidence you have submitted, and upon submission of ALL the requested documents, I can offer two possible outcomes:
1) Engineering Technologist (233914) based on your Bachelor degree only with Relevant Skilled Employment from 2007 and dependent on providing the necessary work documents; OR
2) Professional Telecommunications Engineer (263311) based on the combination of your Bachelor and Masters degrees with Relevant Skilled Employment from 2012, when you obtained your masters degree and dependent on providing the necessary work documents.

To which I requested to grant me relevant Skilled employment from 2007 as I studied Telecommunications Subjects in the Bachelors Degree and have been working in Telecom Industry since my Bachelors but she straightaway gave me Relevant Skilled Employment from 2012 ie. After Masters Degree

Now I am planning to go for Informal Review:
My Questions are as follows:
Does the New Assessor look at correspondence from Previous assessor while reviewing the case?
Or Does he complete the Assessment Independently?
As I am wondering whether I should write in the cover letter about my Undergrad Degree and explain its Course Content or should I just say that Please review my experience again and Grant me Relevant Skilled Experience from 2007?

Please reply


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Guys, anyone tried informal or formal review with Engineer's Australia after the rejection of MSA. One of my friend's MSA has been rejected because of plagiarism issue. He wants to defend himself that he hasn't copied his CDR.But wanted to know whether anyone has such experience and after an informal review, has the assessment turned positive. Also, EA mentioned that he can reapply only after one year. In that case, if he reapplies after a year, will he get a positive outcome. 
Experts, any advice is appreciated


----------



## tajindersingh (Jun 17, 2017)

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys, anyone tried informal or formal review with Engineer's Australia after the rejection of MSA. One of my friend's MSA has been rejected because of plagiarism issue. He wants to defend himself that he hasn't copied his CDR.But wanted to know whether anyone has such experience and after an informal review, has the assessment turned positive. Also, EA mentioned that he can reapply only after one year. In that case, if he reapplies after a year, will he get a positive outcome.
> Experts, any advice is appreciated



Have you applied for Informal review,Any outcome?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

tajindersingh said:


> have you applied for informal review, Any outcome


Nope. Didn't tried that. If you have any experience please share

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ashar Imam said:


> Hi Bro,
> Following is my situation
> Bachelors: Computer System Engineering: 2007
> Masters: Telecommunication Engineering: 2012
> ...



Hii Bro i am in same situation i received positive outcome as Professional Civil Engineer but they didnt consider 5yrs work exp of India(2008-2013) as they asked me to provide 26AS form as 3rd party evidence(whereas i uploaded all bank statements as 3rd party evidence in application) and i replied them that i dont have such document as previously my CA(chartered accountant) told that he cannot give such old document.....but i checked with one of my friend who is CA and he was able to extract all 26AS form from 2008-2013 yesterday....now i m planning to make informal review but my question is that how to mention that i just need to make review of relevant skilled employment assessment and not the whole application.....(CDR+RSEA)..

Please let me know....and also how much time they will take to give result of informal review..


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I have a question as well. If occupation code changes after AE informal review can we still use both occupation codes that were given to us?


Hiii if you have filled informal review form please share as i have some doubts..

1) Client ID number:-What should i write EA ID or Applicants ID.

2) Preferred outcome:- What should i write as i am happy with Outcome as Professional Civil Engineer but i need to get re-asses relevant skilled employment as EA reduced 5yrs of exp in outcome letter.


Please help me!!!!!


----------



## nayabzafar (Mar 4, 2017)

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys, anyone tried informal or formal review with Engineer's Australia after the rejection of MSA. One of my friend's MSA has been rejected because of plagiarism issue. He wants to defend himself that he hasn't copied his CDR.But wanted to know whether anyone has such experience and after an informal review, has the assessment turned positive. Also, EA mentioned that he can reapply only after one year. In that case, if he reapplies after a year, will he get a positive outcome.
> Experts, any advice is appreciated


 

Hello guys,
i have the same issue. i want to apply for an appeal. 
but i want to know if any body has already applied for an appeal on similar outcome. how has been the result?
if negative, does the restriction to reapply stays the same. or they can also extend it?

please suggestions needed


----------



## tarunsharma1186 (Jan 13, 2017)

Ashar Imam said:


> Hi Bro,
> Following is my situation
> Bachelors: Computer System Engineering: 2007
> Masters: Telecommunication Engineering: 2012
> ...


Hi Bro.. 

I have got similar kind of case which you faced and as well i have got positive outcome from Engineers Australia and below is my situation:-
Diploma: Computer System Engineering: 2007.
Bachelors: Telecommunication Engineering: 2012.(Via Distance)
Started job in Telecom Industry from 2007 just completion of my diploma and in parellel pursued my Bachelors degree through distance education.
I had applied as Telecom Engineer and Assessing Officer has Given telecom Engineer (263311) and approved my Batchelors which i completed in 2012 . He assessed my experience from OCT 2008 as well(actually as stated my qualification is assessed completed in 2012)So now I am in confusion of whether should I go for Informal review as many of people told me that my outcome is wrong because as per MSA booklet " Work experience cannot be claimed before the completion". What is your thinking on my case. Kindly suggest how to go about this situation and proceed further.


----------



## noman561 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello Guys! I am in quite similar position now as you guys were fews years back.

My query is that I applied for EA MSA+RSEA (CDR Route) for 233311 Electrical Engineer.

My degree has most of the subjects are related to Electronic but my Degree title is Electrical. And I am also registered in Electrical Category of Pakistan Engineering Council. My 1 career episode was based on my FYP and 2 career episodes were based on solar power generation projects that I had done during my employment after degree. I have also submitted FBR(Income Tax Documents), Job Roles n Responsibilties letter, pay slips and bank statements to prove my employment.

But EA contacted me to choose PE Electronics Engineer because I have not studied subjects related to Electrical Power (which I studied but under different subject names) or provide strong evidence for electrical.

Now other thing EA asked to provide is that provide tax returns until March 2020 ( my tax returns were filed until July 2019 because in Pakistan financial year is between June to July next year).

After this provided explanation on income tax scenario and to prove education as Electrical, i acquired a verification letter from University which states that I studied subjects relared to Power including attaching Professor's contact details to verify my claims in my reply.

But CO didnt bother to check on evidence and gave me the outcome as PE Electronics Engineer and no experience was assessd.

I want to apply for Informal Review asking EA to see those evidence and assign me Electrical Engineer.

Does any have experience of informal review? How much of time EA take to assess the case? What are your experience? 

Any help will be appreciates

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

